# still born guinea pigs



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey this happened a while ago but thought i would post.

had 2 litters of still born guinea pigs all of them. and had 3 others in 3 seperate litters.

only 1 of the babies where huge all where perfect looking but some still in thier sacks?

any insite to why this happens is there anything i am doing wrong?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

you're not doing anything "wrong" but this can happen for a number of reasons :

(1) Mum is inexperienced or frightened and doesn't open sacs quick enough for pups to breathe
(2) Babies are too big so put a tremendous strain on Mum who (then) is too physically exhausted to tend to newborns
(3) The die before they're delivered in which case Mum won't bother tending to them
(4) If one pup is smaller than the others Mum instinctively takes extra time with this one often to the detriment to larger pups who she assumes can better care for themselves
(5) The pups had internal defects and died on delivery

This is very sad but not un common and one of the (many) downsides to breeding.

If this does happen you must get your sow to a vet as quickly as possible as there's a very good chance she could have internal or external damage.

But sometimes, these things just do happen. Very VERY sad :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

echo naomi,

pigs are so big and well developed when they`re born that it takes a lot out of mom, the births arnt always easy and you do get a lot of stillborns compared to say rabbits.

i`d keep an eye on things, might be a good idea to add a little glucose in their water for a week before and a week after birthing - it will give them the extra energy they might need to help them through and will prevent pregnancy toxaemia developing.

if it keeps happening to a few different sows and you`re not getting any live births, it might be a good idea to get some vet advice, as there could be more going on thats causing it. maybe a low level infection.........


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

okay. i knew it happened just thought maybe im doing something wrong.
where would i be able to get disolvable glucose? i already add vit c in thier water every other week for 1 week period.
yes i have several litters running around not a problem with these little monsters!

thanks for the advice.
have another due in the next two weeks hopefully that will all go okay.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the supermarket sell it in a big box for around a quid.
its near the sugar
or the chemist does too.

what are you feeding them on?
pigs need vit c all the time or they get skin issues and scurvy.
if you`re feeding pony/goat mix/straights/sugar beet rather than pig food you need to add the vit c fizzy tablets all the time.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> the supermarket sell it in a big box for around a quid.
> its near the sugar
> or the chemist does too.
> 
> ...


ahh okay will go and get some.... sugar beet!! people feed that to small animals?!?!

they are on bright eyed guinea pig mix. also with mr johnsons rabbit mix dark green bag. and often having vit c in thier water. they have always had correct diet as i know alot of problems if they dont have it. didnt realise people fed that food to guinea pigs..... suprised they live...?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tbh all the show pig breeders i`ve very met feed either one of 2 ways.

either they feed charnwoods food ( its very good , comes in pellets or muesli mix )

or they feed other things like :-

rolled oats and pony nuts.
or
rolled oats and soaked sugar beet
or
pasture mix ( d&h is a popular choice )
or
herbal goat mix.

all of which are fine as long as they are fed quality hay, and get their daily carrot and green veg, and they have enough vit c in their diet, especially when pregnant.

rabbit mix is not suitable in any way shape or form, the vitamins are all wrong ( and its not just the lack of vit c ) and it will cause problems.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> tbh all the show pig breeders i`ve very met feed either one of 2 ways.
> 
> either they feed charnwoods food ( its very good , comes in pellets or muesli mix )
> 
> ...



ohh right i see. ill mix some pony mix in with thier diet then as i can get the D&H for 7.00 a sack as i work in feed store :2thumb: i give them the equine sensitive cant remeber make might be D&H thats in a purple bag i give them 1 a week each they love them a nice smelling treat for them! good for thier teeth too!

thanks for your help. 
mine mostly get grass this time of year rather then hay. but they have hay in thier beds, which they would rather poo on:lol2:


----------

